# All ports are stealthed



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know where to put this, so I'll put it here. Sorry.

For the last few weeks, I've been trying to sort this problem.
I have correctly port forwarded the correct ports to the correct devices.
I have disabled all firewalls (though it could still have effect on results) and I used GRC and Canyouseeme.org to see if the ports were open, and the results were stealthed. 
I even tried enabling DMZ (which I know it's not recommended) and the ports were still stealthed.
One day a friend came by with his laptop, and I port forwarded the port to his device and it worked perfectly. 

So I know it's not my router.
The problem must be in my system, but I don't know.

Can anyone help me please


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

make/model of your router?
antivirus/firewall software?

Do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

DSL 2780
AVG 2013

.. am I doing this right?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

yep that is correct. Looks like you have public ip so that is good.

That DSL 2780 is a Dlink isn't it?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What program are you port forwarding?
What numbers are the ports?

Can you post a screen shot of the routers port forwarding config page?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I am trying to open port 6112 for Warcraft 3, so I can host games.

As you can see my Internal IP address is 192.168.1.3.

I have port forwarded the correct ports to the correct devices.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

What are the choices under "interface"?

PVC0 does not look correct to me. That is usually a wan port config not a lan port config. PVC0 = private or permanent virtual circuit zero.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

That's the only choice under it.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

..and even when my friend came by, I just changed the Internal IP Address and still had the same PVC, it worked fine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you reviewed your firewall settings? You should add the game to the firewalls allowed list.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I have done so, I have even added an exception for the port for the inbound rule on the windows firewall.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The computer hosting the warcraft 3 server is it using DHCP from the router or have you set it to use a fixed(static) ip address?

Post an *ipconfig /all* for review.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I do have a static IP set up.

I don't know what this DHCP is all about, should I disable it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

From the *ipconfig /all* it says you are using DHCP not a static ip address unless you are using DHCP reservation on the router. Your ip address may change on any restart of comuter or booting from cold giving you a different ip address from the one in the portforwarding.

*DHCP enabled: Yes* means no static ip assignment has been made.

Are you using DHCP reservation on the router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Port forward is to .3 as is the ip address. Issue at hand is this should work but it isn't.

zajx can you post a screen shot of the port forwarding but show use the enabled ports? You don't show your game forwarding in the previous screen shot.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

This is the DHCP settings (I don't know much about this).


Sorry Wand3r3r but I don't understand 
Do you mean like the 2nd .jpg, at the bottom?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

2nd screen is what I needed to see. Thanks

Please post the results of a ipconfig /all from 192.168.1.3 for review.

You list battle.net which to logon uses port 1119

You list ports 6112-6119. What game are these ports related to?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I already have done so above,
but here it is again anyway.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OK the mac address checks out as correct so you are good there.

WoW requires the following ports

3724 TCP 
6112 TCP 
6881-6999 TCP

Port Forwarding for World of Warcraft - PortForward.com

Doesn't work to forward ports that are not being listened on.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

No, the game is Warcraft 3 :wink:.
The port that must be forwarded are 6112 to 6119.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Right.

According to this
https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/firewall-configuration-for-blizzard-games

It should be 
6112 tcp
6113-6119 tcp

No udp ports so it should not be set to "both". I would set 6112 as a standalone port and 6113-6119 as the range of ports.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I just tried it.

It still came up as stealth, and I still couldn't host games.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have to have a firewall running for it to come up as stealth.

Can you access the game locally from another pc on the lan?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, it can also host and the port can become open, so I feel like it's something to do with my firewall or something in my system.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Uninstall AVG to see if that makes a difference. Any firewall software prior to AVG?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Use the removal tool after uninstall as bits get left behind for AVG below make sure you a have a copy ready for re-install before uninstalling:
Download tools and utilities | AVG UK


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I have completely uninstalled the firewall now, and I disabled the Windows firewall. but now it come as closed but not stealthed.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you use the removal tool?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

Yep, I even tried the 2012 ones to make sure.

Is there a way to find out if there is other form of firewall blocking my ports?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Look in start>programs any third party firewall will be listed there.

Check the windows firewall if it is on both private and public.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I dont seem to find any other form of firewalls.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thw windows firewall is it on have you checked as something is keeping the port closed?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I have made an inbound rule for 6112 UDP and TCP.
Would I need to make one for outbound?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Now you created the rule have you checked whether the ports are open using a port checker?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

Using the Portforward.com's port checker, 
they couldn't ping my router,
and the ports are still closed/unreachable.

Using GRC ShieldsUP, it's still closed.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I feel like there's some sort of hidden firewall.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you boot into *Safe mode with networking* and see if the ports are open then by restarting computer and pressing F8 at boot time(post).


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

Tried it and it's still closed.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you have anything like peerblock or peer guardian installed as something is blocking the connection somewhere?


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

What's that? I really don't know


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you have looked and those programs aren't installed we can go no further than that.

Something is bloccking the port tho whether it be a program or possibly a setting on the router.

At this point i am going to advise a reset of the router, please be aware that this will return it to the factory default state your received it in from new all settings will be wiped from the router including wireless settings and any portforwarding.

Before doing the reset you must have your isp details to hand ready for re-configuration of the router for internet connectivity.

ISP details such as:

*1. PPoA or PPoE username and password and associated settings.
2. Static settings:

IP Address
Subnet Mask
Default Gateway
Preferred DNS Server
Alternate DNS server

3. Bridged settings

4. Routed Settings.

*Your ISP will have supplied one of the above settings for configuring the router.

Also you will need the wireless settings also such as:

*1. Encryption WEP/WPA-PSK personal/WPA2-PSK Personal
2. Algorithm TKIP or AES(for WPA or WPA2 only)
3. PSK password

*Also re-comnfigure your portforwarding rules.

This is the only things i would like you to re-configure after the reset has been done.

Now to reset the router:

On the back of the router there will be either a reset button or a small hole(which an opened paperclip can be inserted into).

*Press and hold reset button or insert paperclip into small hole and press and hold for between 10 to 20 seconds.

When all the lights on the router light up this will indicate that the router has reset.

*Power down router for 2 minutes.
Power down all devices for 2 minutes.

Connect an ethernet cable from the computer's ethernet port to one of the Lan ports on the back of the router.

Power on router and wait for lights to stabilise.
Power on computer and wait until fully started.

Open your browser and navigate to the router's ip address and login with default username and password and then proceed to follow the prompts from the setup wizard entering your isp details when prompted to do so and follow any further instructions.

Check internet connectivity and proceed to configure the wireless settings then check for wireless internet connectivity.

Configure the portforwarding rules.

*Note: *Always re-boot router when prompted to do so.

Please let us know if the port is still blocked after.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I've actually done this before ^^

The port is still blocked


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Not sure what is blocking the portforward we have been thru a few things and no success.

It may be time to backup all important data and do a clean install.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I had it coming, I had no solutions myself.

I'll see what happens after it.

Cheers anyway


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No do not think you had it coming.

It is one of those issues which i am sorry to say we have not found answer.

Two things you may wish to try before backup and clean install:

1. Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns* press enter and *restart *computer.

2. This one is more time consuming.

Click start>search and type: *msconfig *press enter
Click on startup tab
Remove checkmark on all third party startup items
Click apply and ok
Restart computer

Check if port is now open.

If it is then please go back to startup tab in msconfig and place a checkmark in the first 10 startup items.
Click apply and ok
Restart computer

Check port is open.

Then repeat the process on the next ten and so on until you find the port is closed.

If unchecking all the startup items and the port is still closed.

Go to services tab, hide all microsoft services and follow the process above.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

I just tried all of it, and the port is still closed.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

boot up in safe mode and check to see what ports are open [not just the ports you are forwarding]


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Already been tried in #40

Unless Wand3r3r ha any more ideas then i think time to clean install.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

Recently there was a problem with my computer.
Not sure what it was, but it wouldn't boot up,
so I had no choice but to do a clean install (lost all my GCSE projects and I have to start them again :banghead

So my computer is now live and well, however, I have forwarded the ports again and the port was still closed.

I have no firewall running, except the Windows Firewall, which was disabled, and somehow it's still closed.

It's probably something to do with my router.


----------



## zAJx (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I seem to have figured out the problem, and I don't think it's got nothing to do with my router or firewall, since I have correctly port forwarded and the firewall was diabled,

however, I have done some research, that in order to have to port open and running, the program that uses it must be running, so I opened Warcraft 3, and it was still closed.
So I tried running it as administrator, and the port opened.
I'm not sure if this stays like this constantly, but it's open for now 

I'll try again in the next upcoming days and I'll give you some feedback.


----------

